# BVI ferry service in Feb.



## sosuomi (Oct 3, 2007)

Trying to decide about air travel for a sail next Feb. Our 1st time to BVI, but sailing with experienced crew. Wondering if we fly to ST T and ferry to Tortola if the ferries run later during "peak" season. Or is it just another day for them?
The travel time is better and a shorter travel day if we fly into St T, but will be cutting it close for the ferry. PS, we get to over night on the boat for free so would like to actually get there.


----------



## oceanscapt (Aug 1, 2009)

Feb. in the BVIs is season, so the ferries will be running often.

Arriving in St. Thomas will mean an expensive (expensive as in making any other taxi ride seem cheap, although they are required to post the rates and stick to them) taxi ride to either Charlotte Amalie or Red Hook. You'll get more ferry activity in Red Hook though.

Another option is to take the plane to Beef Island, Tortola as opposed to St. Thomas. I don't know what the fee bump is for the air flight but it may be about the same as taking the taxi and paying the ferry fees. The rates should be available via Google or by asking the charter boat company which they recommend.

Either way it's a nice intro to the area. The flight will give you a good view of the cruising waters. The boat, noisy and slower, will give you a slower and lower level view.

And you might ask for the charter company to pick you up at either location, thereby saving you a few more dollars.


----------

